# Sales-sold



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

The genearal sales section is quite lengthy-how do you tell which are sold without going through each post-am I missing something?-perhaps seller could mark the original post list in some way?


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

bridgeman said:


> The genearal sales section is quite lengthy-how do you tell which are sold without going through each post-am I missing something?-perhaps seller could mark the original post list in some way?


Hmmm... I started a similar thread a while ago (can't find it at the mo) and I certainly wasn't the first to go down this route! Some members are in favour of flagging sold items, others are less keen - particularly as some interesting discussions can arise after items are already sold.

But, if I remember correctly, the major obstacles are technical ones - after a short while you can't edit your original post to say 'Sold' and adding a sold 'flag' of some kind to the Sales summary page is also very tricky. Which leaves asking the moderators to intervene (with their power to edit any post at any time) as the only viable option... and they have plenty to do already!

I still think it's a good idea, if it can be done without much aggro...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Maybe one of the moderators (or a "new" extra one) might take on total responsibility for solely that task - i.e. flagging sales as sold?

2p worth :yes:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

The problem with retrospective editing is that it only shows the post has been edited, not what the editing was. This can lead to 'misunderstandings' in some instances.

Personally I don't mind reading through the posts, I've seen a lot of watches I may not have known about after they've been sold (Bulova Hummers) which has led to me widening my collection from other sources as well as keeping a keen eye on the sales forum here.

Besides, if other people can't be bothered reading through longer threads, I'll get more of the watches I may want left till I can see them.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

We did allow unlimited editing in the old days. It was abused (only by a very small minority) but it lead to a lot of bad feelings amongst members.

The forum software does not allow just the title to be edited, it all or nothing, so it will remain nothing.

I've said on dozens of occasions that any member can contact a mod to have a title or post edited. As we have hardly ever been contacted I can assume it's a service not needed

One suggestion I have is when a seller posts saying the watch is now on hold or sold, if they add "could a mod please edit the title" when we read the post we can edit it as requested.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

pg tips said:


> We did allow unlimited editing in the old days. It was abused (only by a very small minority) but it lead to a lot of bad feelings amongst members.
> 
> The forum software does not allow just the title to be edited, it all or nothing, so it will remain nothing.
> 
> ...


Good idea Pg :thumbup:


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

If I see a watch for sale I want I will be editing the title anyway :lol: :lol: h34r:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

:smartass:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

AlexR said:


> If I see a watch for sale I want I will be editing the title anyway :lol: :lol: h34r:


The devious one returns! :lol:


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

:lol: :lol: Paul.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

AlexR said:


> If I see a watch for sale I want I will be editing the title anyway :lol: :lol: h34r:


Little bugger. :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Alex is the 'small minority'


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Alex is the *'small minority'*


Is that the same thing as I keep getting internet ads for blue pills about - a small minority ?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

What sites have you been visiting to keep getting Viagra ads?Or should I say pop ups :lol: :lol: h34r:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

seems this is the end of this one- thanks all for explanations


----------

